# Any Munising area fishing reports?



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Im heading up to the Munising area on the 1st of June to camp with the family and fish for Walleye. Were going to hit a few small inland lakes. Any information on other species hitting right now and where? Were geared up for Salmon, Steelhead, Walleye, Pike, Perch or inland trout? Well have small 12' boat with 2 hp motor so Im limited to small inland lakes, rivers and shore fishing Lake Superior. 

Thanks in advance and PM me if need be.

Garret


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

I heard 10% of the fishermen are catching 90% of the fish.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I might have one for ya on tuesday, if I don't get too busy to wet a line this weekend.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Great! Let me know Magnet. I'll be in front of my computer until about 5pm today. Leaving in the morning for da UP. Looking like sun and 72 for the rest of the week. YEEEE! HAWWW!



Thanks for your responce.

Garret


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Sorry for the late reply. Been busier than I like to be.
Was up over the weekend, but did little fishing. My son fished a small stream behind our cabin for about an hour on Saturday and managed 4 keeper brookies. Nothing real big.

When I got up there, I was looking through the front door while I was unlocking it and all I noticed was broken glass all over the floor and saw that the window above the stove had been knocked out. I was P.O.'d, but maintained my composure because my son (Mini Magnet)  was with me. Nothing was out of place other than the broken window. I grabbed a bucket from the mud room to put the broken glass in and took the rugs outside. There was glass on the stove, counter, table and all the way across the room. We picked up the big pieces and took the remaining slivers out of the window frame. I had already started to sweep the floor when my son asked "What is that thing?". I went over and looked and all the way acrossed the room against the wall was a dead partridge about the size of a small chicken. There were no loose feathers in the room, so it must have died on impact with the window. Needless to say I wasn't P.O.'d anymore. A freind of ours who has a cabin about a mile north of us was up there the previous weekend and called when he got home and said he had checked on our cabin and all was good, so it must of happened within the last few days prior to our arrival. So, as usual I had another unexpected project to work on over the weekend, but still managed to spend some good quality time with my son target shooting, exploring, scouting, upgrading our blinds and put 80+ miles on our quads. Plus we rode quads to the Buckhorn to eat dinner and watch the Pistons Saturday night. He always insists on riding there at least one evening for dinner when we are up there. So even with the feathered vandlism issue we still had a great time.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

We were staying right down the road from the 'horn for the eye opener ( Timber Ridge)....Too bad they were closed for renovations when we were up there... Looks like a heck of a snowmobile bar though!!! 

You do any fishing??


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Yeah the owners close it down every spring after snowmo season to take their vacations and such. Spring cleaning for their establishment and for their minds.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Back from the UP and had a blast. Weather was 72-75 and sunny every day. Caught a few nice Walleye with one going 25" and about 4 lbs. Tried for some brook Trout and was able to hook up with two, one going 9" and one 11". All and all it was a great family trip and great weather.


----------

